# Portable Battery Power - Canon R w/ Grip



## kitsune (Jun 2, 2021)

I use an Anker PowerCore Fusion 10,000 with a thick USBC to USBC to charge a Canon R with a grip. The Anker has pass through power so it will charge when its plugged into a wall outlet, if the power cuts or its unplugged it uses its 10,000 battery. Usually I pull the R battery tray in and out slightly and switch power on/off and it starts charging via the grip. It charges quickly.

There is another newer Anker that's similar, it's a 60w with 2x USBC, white, similar shape, which incidentally will handle a Surface Pro 7 supposedly, but I havent tried it yet, I'd like to though. Either way, the PowerCore Fusion 10,000 works. It's more pleasing than the bulky external power cord, or using the small square battery chargers, thus requiring the batteries to be removed from the grip. (Of course, I have to pull the grip batterys out anyway to prevent exceptional phantom drain when not in use.)

It may not have that much purpose in the field, but it could. I don't know if it will "power the camera", perhaps. It only seems to work with exceptionally thick USBC to USBC cables and I opt for very short ones I had already. For me it is better than the bulky charger with the cords and is not much larger than the small wall chargers but has a lot more utility. Hope that makes life easier. That's a TSE-45 on the Canon R with the adapter if anyone was curious. Great walkaround lense


----------

